# C-section with Salpingectomy



## kellyg (Jul 15, 2014)

Generally our patients who desire sterilization at the time of their C-section have a tubal ligation. We bill the C-section 59510 and code 58611 for the tubal ligation.  Is 58611 the correct code to bill when the *entire *tubes are removed at the time of the C-section?


----------

